# Helmet questions - Many of them actually



## TyBardy (Feb 7, 2014)

As some who have been following may know, i took some time off boarding (about six years)... Came back this season and its like I didn't miss a thing....

Except everyone is wearing a helmet now, regardless of riding type. Used to only be the park idiots (Kidding). Of course, it made me think... maybe this isnt a bad idea. How do you chose a helmet? How do I know which one to buy? Heard there was one with headphones built in and I liked the idea of that. 

Can you cats help me figure out what I am looking at when chosing a helmet? Not really pick one for me, but I guess help me understand what to look for?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

whichever one fits. only one brand of helmet fits my melon so that's the one i buy.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Top things on my helmet list are fit, adjustable vents (I run hot), and some type of fit adjustment harness. The lighter the better. I could care less about audio, cause I think it's far more important to be aware of your surroundings but most manufacturers have some type of audio add on.

That being said, I have grown very found of my Smith Vantage but there's no way I'd pay full price. Pick up last years, or wait for sales and you can find it for 100ish or less.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Fit is the most important thing. Not just the right circumference but the right shape. Past that it is all personal preference as far as features go.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Besides the mentioned adjustable vents and fit adjustment harness, a removable inside liner (to wash it from time to time!) is a point I look for (maybe nowadays all helments have this :dunno.

Considering fit: try the helmet in a shop and don't buy online. Not all brands/models fit to every head even if they have fit adjustment harness. If between the sizes and both fit, I'd rather go for the bigger one. The smaller could feel good some minutes trying it in the shop but could cause headache wearing it for half a day. 

Be prepared that you maybe have to replace your goggles... Some older goggles don't have long enough straps to fit over (the nowadays rather big) helments


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I just upgraded to a new one and got it online. I found a prior year smith transport for $70. In my experience, you will generally pay $60-100 for a basic helmet (little to no adjustments and usually just fabric flaps to cover the vents). It will be $130 and up for a helmet with adjustable venting and a micro-adjust harness. 

Most of the helmets have some type of audio system compatibility. I use a cheap set of earbuds.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are in-between sizes, it can be quite tough to find a helmet that isn't too tight or too wobbly. In that case, I would look at the Salomon Air stuff (they have inflatable air bladders that distribute pressure very well - works much better than the standard adjustable harness stuff).


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If you like lots of feature, adjustability etc, look at the Smith Variant. Can be had with a brim. 

Good that you're considering one. 

One of the most compelling arguments is that no matter how good you are, or conservative a rider, you can get hit from behind by somebody else. I had a near miss recently where I got a glancing hit from behind and there was incidental helmet to helmet contact, f anything had been even slightly different and I didn't have a helmet or the other guy didn't it would have been really ugly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Only smith has one big enough to fit my head comfortably. I love having a helmet on in the trees, keeps me warm, keeps me not retarded.....


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Check that the helmet is certified as ASTM 2040. I think CE-EN1077 is the equivalent European standard, which would also work.

There are a few helmets that are certified as hardhats, so just make sure you check it has the proper impact certification.

There is also the choice between single-impact helmets (which is the norm) and multi-impact helmets. Research the differences to decide what sounds right for you.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

One word.. Pro-Tec 

Best helmets hands down with the boa system for fit.

The one I have is the riot plantronics audio.. its sick and comfy.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

I've got a softshell Giro helmet... As I tend to stop with my face... >_>


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Got to a shop, and don't forget to take your goggles. Try various helmets on and make sure there is no side to side movement when it's on your head. It should fit snug when not strapped on. Then pull the goggles round the back and try on. If you wear the goggles under the helmet the fit may be weird. That's what happened to me when I was buying my smith gage. Goggles under helmet and it was a terrible fit, but goggles over the helmet and it fits a dream. 

Try them all on, see what features you want/need then you can make a choice. Also check reviews online to make sure you're buying something good.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It is personal choice, but fit is the primary point you need to think about along with comfort...

Mine has vents, adjustable fitment on the rear of the helmet to hold in place, MIPS and Audio, it's also made of carbon so it is light, but most importantly...

It must do what it is supposed to do, and that means protect you, so look at the facts as well...

Most helmets are recreational helmets and are only designed to protect you upto 27kmh, so you may need something more...

It always amazes me how some people in competition use helmets battered to hell and back, and then wonder why they do not protect them... They are much like helmets you wear on motorcycles, but not so important, the more you fall, the more you need to replace, i generally replace every 2 years to be on the safe side...

My thinking is that the helmet is not to protect me when falling, but the idiot that hits me after i fell, as that is when the most damage would be caused on the slopes 99% of people use... A metal edge of a ski or snowboard is far more lethal than a fall that most of us would ever have... But the flip side to that is i am protected if i fall as a result of thinking about after i have fallen...  If that makes sense... Haha


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> It is personal choice, but fit is the primary point you need to think about along with comfort...
> 
> Mine has vents, adjustable fitment on the rear of the helmet to hold in place, MIPS and Audio, it's also made of carbon so it is light, but most importantly...
> 
> ...


A lot of truth in this, the only time I've ever needed a helmet was the result of someone else's mistake and poor judgement. I know I ride safe, its everyone else I'm worried about.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

sclogger said:


> A lot of truth in this, the only time I've ever needed a helmet was the result of someone else's mistake and poor judgement. I know I ride safe, its everyone else I'm worried about.


Yup, I've been saying to myself I might get one because everyone else is wearing one. Which makes everyone else less fearful than they would be if they didn't wear helmets, and, as mentioned earlier in the thread, the possibility of helmet to helmet contact is a big factor in me considering a helmet. 


Back in the 90s when no one, not even park riders, wore helmets, the people that scared me the most were the 4-8 year olds with helemts. They'd just high speed pizza down the mountain all day, not turning or anything. It was like dodging a bullet to stay out of their way!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

the shape of my head really makes me hard to find a helmet that fit. I ride motorcycle and I had hard time finding one that fit properly. snowboard helmets are even rarer to try on where I live. and I hate ordering online and return them later.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Sweet Protection got pretty good fit, they are more oval shaped (which my head is), and they also provide fit pads to really dail in the fitment.
If you fit Shoei VFX-W helmets, u should fit the sweet protection helmets pretty good, they also have accurate measurements on their website.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

Definitely agree with some of the comments above. After one hard fall on a helmet, it should be replaced (multi-impact or not, if it's a really hard fall, replace it). They should also be replaced after 4 years at the longest, as the foam deteriorates as well.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Nerozor said:


> Sweet Protection got pretty good fit, they are more oval shaped (which my head is), and they also provide fit pads to really dail in the fitment.
> If you fit Shoei VFX-W helmets, u should fit the sweet protection helmets pretty good, they also have accurate measurements on their website.


I have a Sweet, it didn't come with the pads... But the MIPS system is fantastic and fits even better...!!!

Would seriously recommend any helmet with MIPS...!!!


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, Sweet seem to have a sloppy quality control.
I dident get proper fit pads with my helmet either, but got it fixed, and my Sweet snowboard jacket also have some flaws lol.

Does the helmet with MIPS fit differently?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Nerozor said:


> Yeah, Sweet seem to have a sloppy quality control.
> I dident get proper fit pads with my helmet either, but got it fixed, and my Sweet snowboard jacket also have some flaws lol.
> 
> Does the helmet with MIPS fit differently?


It wasn't sloppy, it is that that don't work with mips, as MIPS fits your skull while the helmet floats on the MIPS...

It was me being sarcastic... Haha


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

But is the fit different? 
You tryed same model with MIPS vs normal?


----------

